# HELP! Need a measurement from a Lang 60.



## stanq (May 8, 2009)

Howdy all. I'm building 2 identical reverse flow smokers on trailers. Just built the trailers last weekend so I'm ready to get started on the pit. I have a 24" pipe 60" inches long. I want to make it like the Lang 60. 

I have a very good understanding of how it is set up. But I need to know the distance between the bottom of the pit and the baffle/plate and what is the distance of the opening at the end of the baffle/plate where the smoke and heat go through to the cooking chamber.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I posted pics of the trailers in the Roll Call forum and I will post more pics here as I complete more work.
Stan


----------



## bcfishman (May 8, 2009)

Pinkmeat just picked one up.

Hopefully he will be along soon to help out.

I know theres a few more out there that have one but he is the first to come to mind.

Also, whats the diameter of a 60?


----------



## stanq (May 8, 2009)

Hopefully Pinkmeat will be able to help me. I plan on cutting both pipes this weekend so I need to know the measurement for the firebox opening. I also plan to cut the doors, etc.

I'll post more pics when I'm done.

The diameter of the pipe is 24".


----------



## capt dan (May 8, 2009)

check this out and give him a call.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.pigroast.com/


----------



## stanq (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Capt Dan, unfortunately I have emailed Lang several times and called once in the last month with no response. I wanted to purchase a new one but got frustrated so i decided to build my own. 

I'm guessing if they don't want to *take* my money for a smoker then they probably won't want to *give* me any advice/help.

I can estimate the measurement it's just that I like to do things right the first time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## scpatterson (May 9, 2009)

Dang!!! Ive talked to them several times so far and they have been real nice and helpful. I never did hear back from the online info request though....


----------



## pinkmeat (May 9, 2009)

Sorry, but this is kind of a conflict of interest since I just purchased mine. Call me crazy.


----------



## stanq (May 10, 2009)

Not gonna call you crazy.

Just seems if you own your pit you can do whatever you want. Not a problem.


----------



## capt dan (May 10, 2009)

Seems like he did!
I support his decision too. I would   do  the same thing.

Nothing personal.


----------



## bcfishman (May 10, 2009)

Of all places, I thought this would be the one place where someone could look for some help and get it.I don't see what the big deal is. If you have this cooker, just give him the mesurement. Seems like some people have their priorities wrong. I wish there was a way to subtract points. Sorry StanQ, if I had one, I'd give you the answer. Best of luck. Maybe try thesmokering.com. I'm not promoting that site, but maybe some people won't have their head up their butts.


----------



## capt dan (May 11, 2009)

Well BC if it is me whom you speak about( head up my ass) thats your opinion. I have helped a ton of folks here, I used to have the points to prove it, thousands of them actually.

 When a guy asks to  get measurements to make a product that is available for sale with a patent, and is only been here for 4-5 posts at the time, excuse me and anyother Lang owner for not jumping at the chance to make life easier and a  whole  lot cheaper for him. Thats  kinda why I posted the link, it was a hint. I have given a few folks some pics and  hints to make reverse flows of their own. But it was after I had made a friendship with them and shared other ideas and thoughts.

I will say one thing about it, If someone wants to help this guy make his own smoker, thats fine, PM him the answers. But to give someone a hard time for not volunteering info that you  yourself do not have, or have given, is just wrong. Maybe those that have bought Jeff's recipes should just"throw them out there" for everyone to have for free, cuz its the friendly thing to do. I have respect for  folks who develope products , put the time and money into making them work , and employ people to make them. I paid well over 2 grand for mine, sorry if I don't feel  compelled to share Ben Langs secrets with  a perfect stranger.


----------



## stanq (May 11, 2009)

So my sin is not actually building a reverse flow, but asking for help. Many people here share information about reverse flows.

Nothing personal or disrespectful but you seem to be hypocritical for saying you have respect for Ben Lang and his patent and his employees so you wouldn't share any information to a newbie with 4 or 5 posts.

Yet you say you have shared pics and information about your beloved $2K Lang BBQ pit with people you know.

Your friends are not Ben Langs friends.


----------



## bbq ron (May 11, 2009)

way to go capt dan, i feel the same way as you, for i paid 3 grand for mine and if a person wants to have a lang look alike, they should just go and buy the dang thing.
just  my 2 cents


----------



## capt dan (May 11, 2009)

This is getting way out of hand, and my response was to BC. And yes there are many here who do have  Langs and share info.Nothing wrong with that, Like I said, I think I have helped VERY many folks here with advice, pictures, or input. Your judgement of me is based on 2 seperate threads worth of time here. Usually when folks register to a site, they take it  kinda slow at first, learn the ropes and try to fit in. Then when they have  made friends and learned a few things, they tend to share them with others and be helpfull. Everyone is different, but for a  newbie to DEMAND help , is way out of  bounds. It happens here more than ever and is  one of the main reasons I pulled my avatar and some of my sig lines, and no longer post any new threads about smoking that I have elsewhere.On a few occasions when I feel someone needs help and goes about it in a way that appeals to me, I will  help, and even post old pics or links to lost threads of the past.

I am not the only SMF member who feels this way,  and if  some of you folks think that them folks just don't post anymore, or are too busy to participate your mistaken, they still do participate, and teach, and have fun, its just somewhere else.

Stan, I never said it was a sin to build  a reverse flow, you are putting your spin on what you think, not what you know.How do you know that  my friends are not  Ben's friends. You make one call there in a months time( according to your post) and  if he doesn't answer, he  is a bad  businessman? You didn't get a reply to your emails, so you think  I or other Lang owners owe you something? You have bigger problems than smoker measurements dude!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Callin me a hypocrit isn't gonna get ya many  favors from me either, maybe not others  , I really don't see the Dozens of Lang owners here jumping at the chance to" spread the wealth"!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess I am done with this  thread, good luck with your search!


----------



## stanq (May 11, 2009)

Fair enough. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 11, 2009)

All I will say is that if you call Lang Im sure they will give you a rough idea of the size. That being said you have to make more than 1 attempt to call them.

As for people not waiting to share the measurement I can understand that. I do not think anyone should criticize them for that. Its like going to a BBQ Comp and asking for a secret recipe for a rub.  


StanQ  as for your smoker I would just make  pits that will fit on your trailer. Instead of making a "Lang"  why dont you try to make a "StanQ".

Good luck with your project and I cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## stanq (May 11, 2009)

Thanks bmudd, that's exactly what I've done. I made the cuts I needed before everyone got twisted over this issue. 

Also gonna make a 20" X 48" pipe charcoal grill that will fit beside the smoker. That way it's more of an all purpose rig. We like to enjoy steaks, fajitas, shrimp, etc. in addition to smoked meats.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 11, 2009)

Sounds great. I hope to start cutting on my tank in about a month 
Trying to find a trailer for free or cheap just for the frame. If not we will fab one.


----------



## bbq ron (May 11, 2009)

stan,good luck with your smoker and i'm sure it will turn out just fine. can't wait to see pics of your progress


----------



## pinkmeat (May 11, 2009)

Man, I missed all the fun...

I was too busy smoking yesterday.


----------



## mikey (May 12, 2009)




----------



## gotoleep (May 22, 2009)

NOT COOL!!!


----------



## mikey (May 23, 2009)

It wasn't meant to be "cool" or what ever spin you want to put on it. I won't even waste my time trying to explain it.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2009)

This tread has continued to go down hill so at this point I'm gonna lock it


----------

